
The Hidden Art of Fore-Edge Book Painting - DanBC
http://foreedge.bpl.org/gallery
======
DanBC
I guess this doesn't make much sense unless you've seen this image:

[http://imgur.com/rG8tPUD](http://imgur.com/rG8tPUD)

